# Potential Prop



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Did you ever have one of those days, where you find something that is EXACTLY what you're looking for, you know it would be perfect for your haunt (or a B&B) and it's located only 20 minutes from you? This is posted on my local craigslist, for FREE, and it's perfect for me. However, I have NO TRUCK and I'd have to do a rush cleanout of the garage to hide it from hubby. Why does all the good stuff appear when it's not possible for you to get it! 

http://cnj.craigslist.org/zip/324261749.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice!!!
But it's free, no need to hide it!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

*I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS!!!*
I sure hope you can get that thing somehow, That would make a awesome prop, you don't even have to do anything to it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Only reason I'd have to hide it is so I don't hear, "How much more stuff do you think you can cram into this garage"? or "When will I ever be able to park my car in here"? LOL


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You could alway's give him the famous quote, "Everybody's doing it".


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

What was it? The ad was removed from the link.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You know you could have called us have truck will travel


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah what was it anyways ,the author of the post deleted it.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

It was a huge organ, very gothic looking, the kind some of us would have _killed_ for, He He.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok thanks,


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

No promblem!


----------

